# Suggestions w/issues with Cavalier?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Well dogs definitely can mourn the loss of a companion. I had a Bichon who was really hard to housebreak. After she was finally reliably housebroken, if we ever gave in to letting her out in the middle of the night it would start a trend of "having to" every night. It got to where I would just tell her no and put her back on our bed and she would go back to sleep. She never did have an accident over that. I had concluded I would rather risk an accident than get up at 2 or 3 am every night. Maybe the new puppy will fix the problem, although you will be getting up anyway for a little while.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Well dogs definitely can mourn the loss of a companion. I had a Bichon who was really hard to housebreak. After she was finally reliably housebroken, if we ever gave in to letting her out in the middle of the night it would start a trend of "having to" every night. It got to where I would just tell her no and put her back on our bed and she would go back to sleep. She never did have an accident over that. I had concluded I would rather risk an accident than get up at 2 or 3 am every night. Maybe the new puppy will fix the problem, although you will be getting up anyway for a little while.


I'm going to sleep in a different room for a bit until I get puppy sleeping through the night. I think maybe we'd better just stick to our guns and Abby is going to keep us up for a few nights until she realizes we aren't getting up anymore. I'm telling Abby no, but she waits about 15 minutes and then starts the whining again. She just sits there and stares in between. She's a very persistent dog. lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

FWIW, the first night we had Rukie I got up once to let him out because he whimpered. The next day my neighbor was talking about how her little cross/mutt puppy could go all night without a potty break from day one. So the second night when he whimpered I told him I was right there and to go back to sleep and he did. From night 2 on he slept from around 11 pm to 5 am without going out. Of course if he had continued to fuss I would have let him go out. So I'm just saying, if you value sleep like I do, you can give it a try. We double-teamed and one of us would go to bed early and get up early and the other would stay up for the final trip out at night and sleep in. It was not nearly as bad as I feared it was going to be. I also did not let the Bichon get started back into a night-time trip out.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> FWIW, the first night we had Rukie I got up once to let him out because he whimpered. The next day my neighbor was talking about how her little cross/mutt puppy could go all night without a potty break from day one. So the second night when he whimpered I told him I was right there and to go back to sleep and he did. From night 2 on he slept from around 11 pm to 5 am without going out. Of course if he had continued to fuss I would have let him go out. So I'm just saying, if you value sleep like I do, you can give it a try. We double-teamed and one of us would go to bed early and get up early and the other would stay up for the final trip out at night and sleep in. It was not nearly as bad as I feared it was going to be. I also did not let the Bichon get started back into a night-time trip out.


I figure it has to be Luke related because she has always slept through the night once she got through puppyhood. I told my husband we are going to buckle down starting tonight and just suffer through some nights until she gets our drift. Abby is sweet as she can be, but she definitely has a more independent streak than Luke did as far as listening goes. Luke always wanted to please. Abby wants to think about whether or not she wants to please. ? She's smart as she can be and mostly wants to listen.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Our Papillon did this but not until he started going deaf. I think it was because he could not hear us anymore to kind of check in. We fought it for awhile but started letting him up on our bed. He sleeps great now and is fine until we get up in the am. I did not like the idea of having him in the bed with us, mainly for his safety as he weighs only 10 lbs, but he is comforted now and we all get to sleep  

Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Our Papillon did this but not until he started going deaf. I think it was because he could not hear us anymore to kind of check in. We fought it for awhile but started letting him up on our bed. He sleeps great now and is fine until we get up in the am. I did not like the idea of having him in the bed with us, mainly for his safety as he weighs only 10 lbs, but he is comforted now and we all get to sleep
> 
> Jules


Abby is not going deaf to my knowledge -- she sure hears "treat." ? I have not let her sleep on the bed with us for the reasons you state. I'm scared she'll hurl herself off. We have stairs, but Abby seems to think she's a flying squirrel. When we were at the mountains this summer, I had her on a porch with stairs that lead down. She just walked in between the rails and hurled herself off to the dirt below. It's like she has no depth perception. I don't know how she came out of that unscathed -- part cat, I think.

Luke slept on the bed since he was about four months old. He didn't move around much at all until he woke up in the morning and then he would move up towards us and plop his head on my tummy or right beside my head on the pillow. He used to do that for about 30 minutes at night also and then migrate to the end of the bed mostly.

I really think this is some sort of grieving thing for Abby where she's out of sorts. I did not know Papillon's weighed that little. A neighbor has a very cute one. I may consider letting Abby sleep with us, but I really would worry she would fall off the bed.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, our Kip can leap higher than our countertops when he wants to. Surprisingly, he waits for us to lift him up to the bed and off the bed now. He never would have done that when he was younger. 
I bet you are right and she is missing Luke.

Jules


----------

